# YouTube: PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung



## Luiso (16. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube: PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube: PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung


----------



## Theojin (16. Januar 2017)

Blöd wie 3 Meter Feldweg, aber Millionen über Werbung verdienen. Internet 201x...


----------



## Triplezer0 (16. Januar 2017)

Also ich halte ja äußerst wenig von pewdiepie. Einfach nur ein lächerlicher Kasperl, der leider mit seiner unfassbaren Idiotie in unserer heutigen Zeit Millionen verdienen kann. (sehr traurig, dass das möglich ist)

Aber die News ist auch wieder sehr reißerisch geschrieben... "Volksverhetzung" Man kann es auch übertreiben... Clickbait und so.

Bei den Amerikanern sind Judenwitze Normalität und die sind generell geschmacklos.

Aber schön, dass er mal wieder demonstriert hat was für ein unglaublicher Vollidiot er eigentlich ist.


----------



## suupar (16. Januar 2017)

Verstehe nicht was daran so schlimm ist. Versteht ja wohl jeder der das Video gesehen hat das er Juden nicht den Tod wünscht, außerdem bieten die Herren in dem Video doch ihre Dienste für Geld an. Finde es wirklich sehr kleinkariert sich über sowas aufzuregen, ist schließlich Humor. Ja natürlich bewertet man das mit 5 Sternen die Jungs haben doch nichts falsch gemacht und haben es auch nicht verdient auf der Website einen schlechten Ruf zu bekommen nur weil sie das tun wofür die Leute sie bezahlen. Und welche schlimme Message soll das Video denn an "Millionen junger, beeinflussbarer Menschen" senden ? Glaubt ihr wirklich wegen dem Video wird jemand Antisemit


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Januar 2017)

suupar schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was daran so schlimm ist. Versteht ja wohl jeder der das Video gesehen hat das er Juden nicht den Tod wünscht, außerdem bieten die Herren in dem Video doch ihre Dienste für Geld an. Finde es wirklich sehr kleinkariert sich über sowas aufzuregen, ist schließlich Humor. Ja natürlich bewertet man das mit 5 Sternen die Jungs haben doch nichts falsch gemacht und haben es auch nicht verdient auf der Website einen schlechten Ruf zu bekommen nur weil sie das tun wofür die Leute sie bezahlen. Und welche schlimme Message soll das Video denn an "Millionen junger, beeinflussbarer Menschen" senden ? *Glaubt ihr wirklich wegen dem Video wird jemand Antisemit*



Bei Millionen von Zuschauern, von denen vermutlich 90% oder mehr minderjährig sind? Ja, das glaube ich, dass das passieren kann. Zumindest kann es passieren, dass Leute solche Parolen in die Welt weiterverbreiten, weil deren großes Vorbild auf Youtube das ja schließlich auch "darf".

Ich finde solche Aktionen völlig daneben. Selbst, wenn es nicht ernst gemeint war bzw. er nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass die das tatsächlich machen (da kann man auch andere Sprüche für nehmen, um das zu testen): ER war es, der letztendlich das Video auf Youtube hochgeladen hat, wo es Millionen von Jugendlichen sehen. Und ja: In der heutigen Zeit, wo Rassismus so langsam wieder in Mode kommt (wenn auch nicht hauptsächlich gegenüber Juden) finde ich das verdammt schlimm. Wäre ich bei Youtube verantwortlich, würde ich ihm dafür vermutlich den Kanal sperren. Sowas geht gar nicht.

Und das Argument "ist schließlich Humor" ... soll das ernst gemeint sein?? Ich hoffe nicht. Einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft (wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht ernst gemeint) den Tod zu wünschen und das in einem Video öffentlich zu verbreiten, hat für mich rein gar nichts mit Humor zutun.


----------



## Desotho (16. Januar 2017)

Jeder abonniert den Youtube-Kanal den er verdient


----------



## slevin007 (16. Januar 2017)

oh ich wusste, dass jemand darüber schreiben wird. habe das video letztens geguckt. PewDiePie war selbst entsetzt, dass die das wirklich gemacht haben. das video war so geil xD


----------



## Loosa (16. Januar 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein lächerlicher Kasperl, der leider mit seiner unfassbaren Idiotie in unserer heutigen Zeit Millionen verdienen kann. (sehr traurig, dass das möglich ist)



Wobei das nichts mit der heutigen Zeit zu tun hat.
Mit genug Followern konnte man schon immer eine Menge Unfug anstellen.


----------



## suggysug (16. Januar 2017)

Vorbildfunktion hin oder her aber mal ehrlich wer PewDiePie ernst nimmt kann nicht viel im Kopf haben. Das haben vermutlich die meisten Kinder mehr begriffen als so mancher Erwachsene.


----------



## kidou1304 (16. Januar 2017)

ein Glück muss ich sagen bin ich scheinbar einer von nur noch wenigen, die nicht iwelche Bleppos auf Youtube folgen...


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum man da so einen Wind drum macht. Es war halt eine nette Trollaktion. Hätte er etwas nicht Anstößiges wie "Tod allen Deutschen" hochhalten lassen würde es doch keine Sau interessieren. Die Medien haben mal wieder eine Sau gefunden die sie durchs Dorf treiben können *gähn*


----------



## Orzhov (16. Januar 2017)

Bin ja gespannt was er sich als nächstes "lustiges" einfallen lässt um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Vielleicht kann er sich ja mal von einem Stricher auf einem Bahnhofsklo *** lassen, oder auf alte Menschen urinieren. Kommt bei der Zielgruppe bestimmt gut an.


----------



## asdwin248 (16. Januar 2017)

hätte mir in diesem fall entweder gar keine berichterstattung von der pcgames gewünscht und wenn schon drüber geschrieben werden muss zumindest ein paar kritische worte des redakteurs


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. Januar 2017)

slevin007 schrieb:


> oh ich wusste, dass jemand darüber schreiben wird. habe das video letztens geguckt. PewDiePie war selbst entsetzt, dass die das wirklich gemacht haben. das video war so geil xD



Glaub die Leute welche an der Rampe ins Gas geschickt wurden hätten das auch voll geil gefunden "xD" . 

Einfach nur traurig sowas. Aber naja in Schweden laufen ja auch die "Soldaten Odins" (Mischung aus Hools und Neonazis) Streife in den Nachbarschaften und die Polizei applaudiert, Felix wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## KSPilo (16. Januar 2017)

52 Millionen Abonnenten....52 Millionen Vollidioten.


----------



## WeeFilly (16. Januar 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Aber die News ist auch wieder sehr reißerisch geschrieben... "Volksverhetzung" Man kann es auch übertreiben... Clickbait und so.
> 
> Bei den Amerikanern sind Judenwitze Normalität und die sind generell geschmacklos.



Aber "Death to all jews" ist ja wohl kein "Judenwitz" - oder verstehe ich den Satz irgendwie falsch?


----------



## PsyMagician (16. Januar 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber "Death to all jews" ist ja wohl kein "Judenwitz" - oder verstehe ich den Satz irgendwie falsch?



Ja, 52 Mio und einer der dank Youtube die Möglichkeit bekommen hat sein lächerliches Ego mit unnützen Videos hoch zu puschen.
Möchte gar nicht wissen wie viel Datenmüll der Kerl im Netz schon verursacht hat.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (16. Januar 2017)

Anzeigen den Honk. Was erlaube PewDiePie? Im Internet kann man ja viel machen, verantworten vor dem Gesetz, vor allem als öffentliche Person und dem Kontext, dass man hier viele junge Menschen beeinflußt, muss man sich dennoch - wäre imo hier angebracht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2017)

Die beiden bekamen danach sicher gleich ein Angebot vom IS^^ 

Ich bin normal auch ein Freund des derben schwarzen Humors...das ist aber schon extrem grenzwertig. Und lustiges kann ich daran überhaupt nicht erkennen.


----------



## SphinxBased (16. Januar 2017)

Felix Kjellberg hatte schon immer nen Dachschaden.Schon als ich seine Gameplayvideos das erste mal sah 
war mir klar das der eigentlich in die Klapse gehört.Das bestätigt jetzt nur meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Alreech (16. Januar 2017)

Hätte er mal einen Türken mit "Ziegenficker" beleidigt (natürlich nur im die Grenzen der Satire auszuloten) dann würden das alle gut finden.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Januar 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Hätte er mal einen Türken mit "Ziegenficker" beleidigt (natürlich nur im die Grenzen der Satire auszuloten) dann *würden das alle* gut finden.



äh nein. 

Böhmermanns dämliches Schmähgedicht  finde ich genauso unwitzig wie den Youtube-Schweden hier. Eher zum fremdschämen solche Aktionen


----------



## Kashrlyyk (16. Januar 2017)

Damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, Pewdiepie benutzte einen Onlinedienst und zeigte, daß dieser überhaupt nicht kontrolliert, ob die Textnachrichten problematisch sind. Und die PCGames und viele der Nutzer hier versuchen die Schuld daran ihm statt dem Onlinedienst zu geben??

Wissen die PCGames Redakteure eigentlich, daß die Überschrift Verleumdung ist??

Wer das Video anschaut, wird erkennen, daß er sich nicht schockiert "gibt" sondern tatsächlich schockiert ist.


----------



## HelmutBauer (16. Januar 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Hätte er mal einen Türken mit "Ziegenficker" beleidigt (natürlich nur im die Grenzen der Satire auszuloten) dann würden das alle gut finden.



Und du denkst nicht, dass Erdogans Reaktion darauf ein bißchen Übertrieben war? Darüber hinaus macht es auch einen kleinen Unterschied, ob ich jemanden "Ziegenficker" nenne oder einer ganzen Volksgruppe den Tod wünsche!


----------



## KRabiner (17. Januar 2017)

Die News hat es auf jeden Fall geschafft das geschehene perfekt für ihre Clickbait Absichten herzurichten. Lob dafür.  
Da wird so viel mehr draus gemacht, als es eigentlich war. Wenn man das ganze Video sieht, wird das auch deutlich. Und ja, er ist wirklich überrascht, als das Schild mit dem Schriftzug erscheint.


----------



## PcJuenger (17. Januar 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum man da so einen Wind drum macht. Es war halt eine nette Trollaktion. Hätte er etwas nicht Anstößiges wie "Tod allen Deutschen" hochhalten lassen würde es doch keine Sau interessieren. Die Medien haben mal wieder eine Sau gefunden die sie durchs Dorf treiben können *gähn*



Das wäre nicht weniger anstößig ^^



Alreech schrieb:


> Hätte er mal einen Türken mit "Ziegenficker"  beleidigt (natürlich nur im die Grenzen der Satire auszuloten) dann  würden das alle gut finden.



Nope. Falls du dich auf Böhmermann beziehst: Der hat Erdogan beleidigt, nicht die Türken per se ^^



Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Damit ich das jetzt richtig verstehe,  Pewdiepie benutzte einen Onlinedienst und zeigte, daß dieser überhaupt  nicht kontrolliert, ob die Textnachrichten problematisch sind. Und die  PCGames und viele der Nutzer hier versuchen die Schuld daran ihm statt  dem Onlinedienst zu geben??
> 
> Wissen die PCGames Redakteure eigentlich, daß die Überschrift Verleumdung ist??
> 
> Wer das Video anschaut, wird erkennen, daß er sich nicht schockiert "gibt" sondern tatsächlich schockiert ist.



Wo haben sie denn bitte Verleumdung betrieben? Es ist reißerisch geschrieben, ja , aber per se haben sie ihm nichts unterstellt, was er nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (17. Januar 2017)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> ....
> Wo haben sie denn bitte Verleumdung betrieben? Es ist reißerisch geschrieben, ja , aber per se haben sie ihm nichts unterstellt, was er nicht gemacht hat.



Doch weil Sie im Absicht unterstellen. Die Überschrift unterstellt ihm, daß er Rassist ist und Leute bezahlt hat damit sie seine rassistische Meinung veröffentlichen. Sie tut so als wäre das Ziel von Pewdiepie die Volksverhetzung gewesen.

Er ist selber überrascht und schockiert über das Ereignis aber die Überschrift ignoriert das und verdreht es sogar ins Gegenteil.


----------



## Frullo (17. Januar 2017)

- PewDiePie kriegt durch die Aktion Werbung für sich selbst (wenn auch keine direkten Werbeeinnahmen) = Win.
- PC Games generiert Klicks dank verwirrender Überschrift = Win.
- PC Games User haben wieder was, worüber sie heiss diskutieren können = Win.

Everybody wins! Ist das nicht ein toller Tag?


----------



## stevem (17. Januar 2017)

wer ist Pew..dingsbums ? irgend ein Youtube Spasti ? okay, den muss man nicht kennen!


----------



## Sayaka (17. Januar 2017)

mit der ganzen Clickbait news pfeiffe ich schön langsam auf die PCGames.


----------



## Worrel (17. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> - PewDiePie kriegt durch die Aktion Werbung für sich selbst (wenn auch keine direkten Werbeeinnahmen) = Win.
> - PC Games generiert Klicks dank verwirrender Überschrift = Win.
> - PC Games User haben wieder was, worüber sie heiss diskutieren können = Win.
> 
> Everybody wins! Ist das nicht ein toller Tag?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Januar 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass er damit gerechnet hat, dass dieser Spruch wirklich in dem Video gezeigt wird. Sowas sollte von der jeweiligen Plattform unterbunden werden. 
Unabhängig davon war das keine gute Aktion. Er hätte das im Video weglassen oder differenziert darstellen können und nicht in voller Länge laufen lassen sollen. Ich kucke einen Teil seines Contents, teilweise ist der tatsächlich recht unterhaltsam. Hier war es aber definitiv zu viel. 
Mit wie viel Wonne sich da die Medien drauf stürzen ist aber auch wieder amüsant


----------



## Xivanon (17. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Doch weil Sie im Absicht unterstellen. Die Überschrift unterstellt ihm, daß er Rassist ist und Leute bezahlt hat damit sie seine rassistische Meinung veröffentlichen. Sie tut so als wäre das Ziel von Pewdiepie die Volksverhetzung gewesen.
> 
> Er ist selber überrascht und schockiert über das Ereignis aber die Überschrift ignoriert das und verdreht es sogar ins Gegenteil.



Wenn er tatsächlich so schockiert darüber war und eigentlich gar nicht wollte, dass das so dargestellt wird, warum hat er es dann so und in voller Länge gezeigt? Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten der Videonachbearbeitung, um den Text z.B. unkenntlich zu machen. Und er hat das Video bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal gesehen, als er seine Aufzeichnung gemacht hat. Er ist in erster Linie Entertainer. Er weiß, wie man sich in bestimmten Situationen verhält.

Nur weil eine Reaktion echt aussieht, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass sie auch echt ist.


----------



## Schellnkoenig (17. Januar 2017)

Hi! 

Ich denke, ich muss mal ein paar Dinge klarstellen. 

Die Aussage: "Tod allen Juden" empfinde ich als Deutscher in jedem Fall als Volksverhetzung. Entsprechend ist die Überschrift in der News nicht falsch. Sie erweckt auch keinen falschen Eindruck. Der Youtuber benutzt einen Dienst, um damit eine sehr provokante (und in meinem Verständnis volksverhetzerische) Message zu senden. Ich denke nicht, dass er Rassist ist. Ich denke auch nicht, dass sein Entsetzen ernst gemeint ist. Das ist auch keine feine Satire, die der Herr da macht. Das ist eine gefährliche Mischung aus Dummheit und Geltungsbedürfnis. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wenn man unsere Headline zur Meldung unbedingt als Clickbait sehen will, dann kann man das tun. Im Prinzip kann man per Definition alles, was wir tun, als Clickbait bezeichnen. Denn wir möchten, dass ihr unsere Berichterstattung lest. Entsprechend ist eine Test-Headline, die nicht die Wertung zu einem Spiel und auch nicht die wichtigsten Testaussagen enthält, gleichzeitig den Leser aber einlädt, den Artikel zu lesen, auch Clickbait. Ein Beispiel wäre: "Test zu XXX: Viele, neue tolle Ideen, aber in Sachen Story nichts dazugelernt." Dieser Satz vermittelt Informationen, aber eben nicht alle. Ich denke, daran ist nicht verwerflich. Schwierig wird es, wenn wir den Sinn der Meldung verfälschen, um Menschen dazu zu bewegen, etwas anzuklicken. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Die Headline beschreibt ziemlich genau den Vorgang. Man kann unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, ob das ernst gemeint, spaßig oder komplett daneben ist. Man kann argumentieren, dass der Satz "Tod allen Juden" in Deutschland ein anderes Gewicht, als beispielsweise in den USA hat (was ich persönlich nicht glaube). Man kann darüber argumentieren, dass es bei derartiger Unterhaltung auf Youtube zu viele Leute gibt, die bewusst die Grenzen überschreiten. Man kann aber nicht argumentieren, dass wir mit dieser Headline die Realität bewusst verdrehen.

Und noch zur Frage: Warum berichten wir darüber? Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass man derartige Verfehlungen publik machen sollte. Weil sich sonst an den Zuständen nichts ändert.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Januar 2017)

Abschalten den Rotz und fertig!

Wenn er aufmuckt, Anzeige wegen Volksverhetzung (sofern es in Schweden einen solchen Tatbestand gibt).


----------



## Triplezer0 (17. Januar 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Aber "Death to all jews" ist ja wohl kein "Judenwitz" - oder verstehe ich den Satz irgendwie falsch?



Aber Volksverhetzung ist es auch nicht


----------



## Orzhov (17. Januar 2017)

Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich denke, ich muss mal ein paar Dinge klarstellen.
> 
> ...



Ist es vermessen zu fragen wie sehr euch als Redaktion die Clickbait-Vorwürfe gegen den Strich gehen?


----------



## Schellnkoenig (17. Januar 2017)

Manchmal nerven sie mich, manchmal muss ich eingestehen, dass wir Headlines durchaus besser oder intelligenter hätten formulieren können. Was man als persönlich als Clickbait wahrnimmt ist halt sehr subjektiv. 

Für mich gibt es da klare Grenzen und ich bemühe mich, dafür zu sorgen, dass wir bezüglich unserer Headlines ein bestimmtes Niveau halten. Ich will Interesse generieren, ohne dabei Leute vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Das ist immer eine Gratwanderung. Und mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass wir es vielen Leuten einfach nicht recht machen können.


----------



## Schellnkoenig (17. Januar 2017)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Aber Volksverhetzung ist es auch nicht



Wie gesagt: sehe ich anders und wenn die Aktion von einem deutschen Youtuber käme, dann wäre der Aufschrei richtig groß gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2017)

Ich finde dieses "Clickbait"-Gelaber oft auch weit übertrieben. Mag bei so was wie "Neue Nude-Patch-Bilder von XY", wobei XY ein völlig belangloses und auch grottig bewertetes Game ist und im Artikel dann nur ein kleiner Satz steht, dazu ne Fotogalerie und sonst nix, vielleicht noch als Vorwurf stimmen. Aber ansonsten geht mir das auch auf den Senkel - was soll denn ein Magazin, wo man News und Tests lesen will, denn bitte anderes tun, als mit einer kurzen zusammenfassenden Überschrift zu zeigen "hey, vielleicht interessiert DICH ja der komplette Inhalt des Artikels"?" ? Soll man vielleicht dazu übergehen, als Überschrift auf den Startseiten der News-Website dieser Welt nichts anderes mehr zu schreiben als "News-Bereich Action - Meldung Nummer 0012723X673TB - klicken Sie, wenn Sie mehr erfahren wollen.", oder was?!? ^^ 

Zudem ist dieser PewDiePie einer der bekanntesten in D, der kam "sogar" schon bei den öffentlich Rechtlichen Sendern vor, was für YT-Stars sehr ungewöhnlich ist - wenn es jetzt ein Nutzer Namens AFewLeckMyEi gewesen wäre mit 150 Abonnenten: o.k., eher belanglose News... aber bei einem SO bekannten Youtuber? ^^ Da ist es an sich sogar die Pflicht, Leute darauf hinzuweisen, was der sich da geleistet hat und dann drüber zu diskutieren, WIE schlimm oder un-schlimm es ist, ob es ernst ist oder nicht usw. 

Aber ganz allgemein:

Sind Film-Teaser also nichts anderes als watchbait? 
Sind Buchtitel nichts anderes als readbait?
Sind Speisekarten nichts anderes als eatbait?

Man kann es echt übertreiben....




und @Topic: ich kann mit den YT-"Stars" eh nicht sonderlich viel anfangen, das sind zu oft von der Entwicklung her selbst noch Kinder, die gar nicht wissen, was für eine Macht sie haben und nicht selten auch Dinge in Sachen Productplacement&co tun, die in Zeiten vor Youtube absolut undenkbar waren. ^^


----------



## Frullo (17. Januar 2017)

In Deutschland könnte der Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung durchaus gegeben sein, zumindest wenn man den Wikipedia-Eintrag (der das Gesetz zitiert) als Grundlage nimmt. Mir persönlich fehlt allerdings der Vorsatz: Obschon ich den Knilch nicht kenne (ja, klar, Piudaipai hab ich auch schon gehört...), scheint er kein Antisemit zu sein. Wobei ich zugebe, dass ein Vorsatz nicht bei allem gegeben sein muss. Und er muss sich bewusst gewesen sein, dass dies eine heftige Reaktion nach sich ziehen würde, bzw. hat er ja daraufhin provoziert... Am schlimmsten finde ich jedoch die Tatsache, dass er mit seiner Aktion dafür gesorgt hat, das die beiden Inder/Sri Lankaner ihren Job bzw. ihre Einnahmequelle verloren haben - auch wenn man ihnen eine gewisse Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen darf, ausserhalb unseres Kulturkreises ist vielleicht der Begriff "Jew" nicht gleich jedem bekannt und die Konsequenzen eines entsprechenden Spruches / Spruchbandes für diese Menschen nicht absehbar.

Das nun PewDiePie einen Shitstorm erntet, finde ich auf jeden Fall absolut in Ordnung. Nur wird der seiner Popularität kaum wirklich schaden, im Gegenteil...


----------



## weenschen (17. Januar 2017)

Der hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun. Unglaublich sowas.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Januar 2017)

Sorry aber mich stören so langsam diese völlig übertriebenen und falschen Überschriften. 
Egalob es Gamestar oder Pcgames ist.

Pewdiepie hat im Video doch erklärt wieso er absichtlich solche übertriebenen Dinge "verlangt" hat.
Sorry aber die Überschrift ist völlig irreführend und lenkt diese Aktion in eine komplett falsche Richtung.

Wirklich schade dass man gewisse Dinge in so ein Licht rücken muss um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen.
Man hätte es auch anders betiteln können und man hat sich absichtlich für "bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung" entschieden weil das für mehr Action sorgen wird.

Bitte sachlicher und  etwas mehr Kontext . Das Niveau diverser Überschriften ist teilweise  so niedrig dass mir die Lust vergeht auf Gaming Seiten zu surfen...
Bild Niveau hoch zehn


----------



## Oldtown1983 (17. Januar 2017)

Dit war der letzte Artikel der mir noch gefehlt hat. Sry PC-Games aber aus meinen Bookmarks seit ihr raus ... ihr springt volle Möhre auf diesen Assi-Youtube-Train auf und verbreitet diesen Mist noch weiter nur um davon anscheinend auch noch ein paar Klicks abzukassieren. Warum ich darauf geklickt habe? Um meine Meinung über diesen Schund hier kund zu tun. Clickbait at its best ... 
Schade ...


----------



## Kashrlyyk (17. Januar 2017)

Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> ...
> Die Aussage: "Tod allen Juden" empfinde ich als Deutscher in jedem Fall als Volksverhetzung.


 Korrekt. §130 StGB Abs. 2.



Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> ...Sie erweckt auch keinen falschen Eindruck.


 Doch genau das tut sie. Als ich die Überschrift gelesen hatte, dachte ich, PewDiePie ist komplett verrückt geworden und läuft jetzt in Schweden rum, drückt den Leuten 500€ Scheine in die Hand, fordert sie auf hetzerische Sprüche zu brüllen und findet das super witzig. 

Während er in Wirklichkeit nur wissen wollte, ob der blöde Dienst diesen blöden Spruch tatsächlich zeigen wird. Erkennen Sie den Unterschied?



Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> ...Ich denke auch nicht, dass sein Entsetzen ernst gemeint ist.


 Ich schon. Denn nachdem er erkannt hat, daß der Spruch tatsächlich gedruckt wurde, ist er bis er das Video schließt, komplett still. Er sagt während der GANZEN Zeit kein Wort. Er sitzt einfach nur da und kann es nicht fassen. 
Zugegeben er fasst sich schnell und wird dann wieder zum Zappelheini. 



Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch zur Frage: Warum berichten wir darüber? Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass man derartige Verfehlungen publik machen sollte. Weil sich sonst an den Zuständen nichts ändert.


Klar solltet Ihr darüber berichten. Ich habe auch nirgends gesagt, daß der Artikel ein Problem wäre, aber die Überschrift ist eins.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Januar 2017)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Ich schon. Denn nachdem er erkannt hat, daß der Spruch tatsächlich gedruckt wurde, ist er bis er das Video schließt, komplett still. Er sagt während der GANZEN Zeit kein Wort. Er sitzt einfach nur da und kann es nicht fassen.



Das alles ändert aber nichts daran, dass er das Video (hab es selbst nicht gesehen) online gestellt hat und damit vermutlich auch noch ordentlich Kohle verdient. Ein Youtuber mit seiner Reichweite und Zielgruppe sollte vielleicht mal etwas genauer nachdenken, bevor er solche menschenfeindlichen Parolen auf die Weise in die Welt setzt. Die persönliche Neugier, ob die tatsächlich jeden Mist als Spruch zeigen, kann man auch anders testen.


----------



## Heartpiercer (17. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses "Clickbait"-Gelaber oft auch weit übertrieben. Mag bei so was wie "Neue Nude-Patch-Bilder von XY", wobei XY ein völlig belangloses und auch grottig bewertetes Game ist und im Artikel dann nur ein kleiner Satz steht, dazu ne Fotogalerie und sonst nix, vielleicht noch als Vorwurf stimmen. Aber ansonsten geht mir das auch auf den Senkel - was soll denn ein Magazin, wo man News und Tests lesen will, denn bitte anderes tun, als mit einer kurzen zusammenfassenden Überschrift zu zeigen "hey, vielleicht interessiert DICH ja der komplette Inhalt des Artikels"?" ? Soll man vielleicht dazu übergehen, als Überschrift auf den Startseiten der News-Website dieser Welt nichts anderes mehr zu schreiben als "News-Bereich Action - Meldung Nummer 0012723X673TB - klicken Sie, wenn Sie mehr erfahren wollen.", oder was?!? ^^



Natürlich müssen Magazine ihre Überschriften interessant gestalten, schließlich haben auch sie irgendwie Geld zu verdienen. Das Problem an einigen Boulevardzeitschriften o.ä. ist jedoch, dass die Überschriften nicht bloß interessant geschrieben sind, sondern reißerisch übertrieben formuliert sind bis hin zu völligem Verdrehen von Tatsachen, Auslassen von Fakten etc. Da mag Clickbait an sich gar nicht so schlimm sein, aber Clickbait funktioniert halt oft nur, wenn man ein bisschen mit den Fakten spielt und das wurde bei diesem Artikel ebenfalls getan. "PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung" lautet die Überschrift. Klar, wörtlich genommen ist es keine Lüge, aber es stellt PewDiePie und das, was er getan hat, ganz anders dar, als es sich eigentlich abgespielt hat. "YouTube-Superstar PewDiePie hat junge Menschen dafür bezahlt, dass sie in einem Video tanzend ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Tod allen Juden" hochhielten." ist der erste Satz, den man auf der Frontpage lesen kann. Dieser Satz macht es auch nicht wirklich besser, sondern gibt der Situation nur noch einen dramatischeren, negativen (Negativ verkauft sich besser als Positiv) Unterton, macht es also nur noch schlimmer. Hierbei werden essentielle Tatsachen auch einfach ausgelassen, ob sie im Artikel letztlich erwähnt werden, spielt dann keine Rolle mehr. Dennoch schafft der Artikel ein wenig Klarheit (glücklicherweise), ist meiner Meinung nach trotzdem etwas zu subjektiv gestaltet. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, wenn jemand für diese Art von Scherzen nichts übrig hat, und dafür lasse ich auch jedem seine Meinung, aber ich hätte ein wenig mehr Objektivität erwartet (auch wenn es sich hierbei nicht um eine seriöse Zeitung handelt und auch nicht handeln soll), zumal sicher jeder schon über den einen oder anderen rassistischen Witz gelacht hat; sei es über den Holocaust, über Dunkelhäutige oder etwas völlig anderes. Das ist nichts anderes als schwarzer Humor.

edit: Ich würde gerne noch zu einer Sache, die in diesem Thema auch häufig erwähnt wurde, Stellung nehmen. PewDiePie hat eine äußerst große Reichweite, die mitunter viele junge (häufig beeinflussbare) Menschen einbezieht, das ist wahr. Einen (nicht ernst gemeinten, wie er auch ausdrücklich erwähnt hat) rassistischen Witz aber als antisemitischen Einfluss auf die Jugend zu bezeichnen, finde ich etwas mehr als nur übertrieben. Außerdem finde ich es wichtig, über die Vergangenheit und Geschichte zu sprechen, sie gründlich zu erklären und zu lehren (alles, was in der Schule und Zuhause passieren sollte), aber wichtig finde ich es auch, über Dinge lachen zu können, auch über schlimme, sogar sehr schlimme Dinge, denn was bleibt einem sonst noch? Nicht immer nur eine bittere Einstellung gegenüber allem zu besitzen ist nämlich viel eher das, was PewDiePie der jungen Generation mit seinem Video vermittelt, wie ich finde, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2017)

Heartpiercer schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen Magazine ihre Überschriften interessant gestalten, schließlich haben auch sie irgendwie Geld zu verdienen. Das Problem an einigen Boulevardzeitschriften o.ä. ist jedoch, dass die Überschriften nicht bloß interessant geschrieben sind, sondern reißerisch übertrieben formuliert sind bis hin zu völligem Verdrehen von Tatsachen, Auslassen von Fakten etc. Da mag Clickbait an sich gar nicht so schlimm sein, aber Clickbait funktioniert halt oft nur, wenn man ein bisschen mit den Fakten spielt und das wurde bei diesem Artikel ebenfalls getan. "PewDiePie bezahlt Menschen für Volksverhetzung" lautet die Überschrift. Klar, wörtlich genommen ist es keine Lüge, aber es stellt PewDiePie und das, was er getan hat, ganz anders dar, als es sich eigentlich abgespielt hat.


 Wieso das denn? ^^  Bist du vielleicht einer von den typischen Twitter-Usern, die aus einem kurzen Satz gleich eine ganze Story herleiten, und dann auch stets die negativste denkbare Option, oder wieso kommst Du zu der Ansicht? ^^  ICH hab da nur gedacht: "hmm, wieso hat der das gemacht?", und dabei mehrere Szenarien im Kopf, von "der ist möglicherweise ein Judenhasser" bis hin zu "er wollte vielleicht auf provokante Art auf Missstände aufmerksam machen"



> "YouTube-Superstar PewDiePie hat junge Menschen dafür bezahlt, dass sie in einem Video tanzend ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "Tod allen Juden" hochhielten." ist der erste Satz, den man auf der Frontpage lesen kann. Dieser Satz macht es auch nicht wirklich besser, sondern gibt der Situation nur noch einen dramatischeren, negativen (Negativ verkauft sich besser als Positiv) Unterton, macht es also nur noch schlimmer.


 Finde ich überhaupt nicht. Auch hier sollte an sich jeder mit etwas Verstand noch denken "okay, und WARUM hat er das gemacht?" und nicht einfach plump denken "die blöde Dreckssau, wie kann er nur???", wobei selbst letzteres sicher viele Leute selbst DANN denken, wenn es eindeutig "nur" ein Scherz ist, weil bestimmte Dinge für viele einfach nur tabu sind. zb fanden einige selbst die Szene aus Stirb Langsam eine rassistische Frechheit, als Bruce Willis mit einem Schild "I hate Niggers" rumlaufen musste, weil der Bösewicht im Film ansonsten eine Bombe zündet. Die Filmmacher hatten das sogar geahnt und für eine entschärfte Fernsehversion ein Schild mit "I hate every body" benutzt.... 


 Aber so oder so: ich finde es trotzdem kein "Clickbait". Was hätte man denn da besser in kurzer Form formulieren können, damit es für dich "seriös genug" ist ? Da man sich nicht mal sicher ist, OB es ein Scherz war, und da die Redaktion es selbst dann, WENN es ein Scherz war, eine unmögliche Aktion findet, wird man da ja wohl kaum schreiben "Misslungener böser Scherz: PewDiePie...." oder so was. Oder verlangst du da jetzt eine harmlose, aber auch viel weniger aussagende Überschrift wie "PewDiePie-Aktion sorgt für Aufsehen", und das war's dann? 

btw: "Boulevard" oder "reisserisch" hätte ich es gefunden, wenn da gestanden hätte "Riesenskandal um Youtube-Star: Antisemitismus und Volksverhetzung durch PewDiePie" oder so was...


----------



## Heartpiercer (17. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? ^^  Bist du vielleicht einer von den typischen Twitter-Usern, die aus einem kurzen Satz gleich eine ganze Story herleiten, und dann auch stets die negativste denkbare Option, oder wieso kommst Du zu der Ansicht? ^^  ICH hab da nur gedacht: "hmm, wieso hat der das gemacht?", und dabei mehrere Szenarien im Kopf, von "der ist möglicherweise ein Judenhasser" bis hin zu "er wollte vielleicht auf provokante Art auf Missstände aufmerksam machen"



Nein, nur leider gibt es viele Menschen, die ihren Verstand nicht einsetzen. Würde jeder alles kritisch hinterfragen (was schön wäre, aber nie passieren wird), dann gäbe es keinen Grund, sich über BILD und etliche Zeitungen dieser Art aufzuregen, aber wäre dies der Fall, würde es diese Zeitungen auch gar nicht geben, da das Geschäftsprinzip dann auch gar nicht funktionieren würde.



Herbboy schrieb:


> "Boulevard" oder "reisserisch" hätte ich es gefunden, wenn da gestanden hätte "Riesenskandal um Youtube-Star: Antisemitismus und Volksverhetzung durch PewDiePie" oder so was...



Das stimmt, es hätte mit der Überschrift auch noch schlimmer laufen können, aber schlimmer geht meistens immer. Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Überschrift Unwahrheiten vermittelt, weil sie eben wichtige Fakten auslässt.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber so oder so: ich finde es trotzdem kein "Clickbait". Was hätte man denn da besser in kurzer Form formulieren können, damit es für dich "seriös genug" ist ? Da man sich nicht mal sicher ist, OB es ein Scherz war, und da die Redaktion es selbst dann, WENN es ein Scherz war, eine unmögliche Aktion findet, wird man da ja wohl kaum schreiben "Misslungener böser Scherz: PewDiePie...." oder so was. Oder verlangst du da jetzt eine harmlose, aber auch viel weniger aussagende Überschrift wie "PewDiePie-Aktion sorgt für Aufsehen", und das war's dann?



Natürlich kann man nicht alle wichtigen Fakten immer in die Überschrift bringen. Wenn das ginge, sollte man sich auch fragen, ob das Thema überhaupt einen Artikel bei so wenig Informationen wert ist. Aber Tatsachen zu verdrehen ist für mich definitiv keine Alternative. Ich bin kein Redakteur, aber besser wäre in meinen Augen etwas, das klarstellt, dass es sich bei der Situation um einen nicht ernst gemeinten Scherz handelt. Kritisieren darf man das selbstverständlich trotzdem.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2017)

Heartpiercer schrieb:


> Nein, nur leider gibt es viele Menschen, die ihren Verstand nicht einsetzen. Würde jeder alles kritisch hinterfragen (was schön wäre, aber nie passieren wird), dann gäbe es keinen Grund, sich über BILD und etliche Zeitungen dieser Art aufzuregen, aber wäre dies der Fall, würde es diese Zeitungen auch gar nicht geben, da das Geschäftsprinzip dann auch gar nicht funktionieren würde.


 klar gibt es die, aber ich denke, dass die auch mit einer exakteren Überschrift keine andere Meinung zu der News entwickeln würden. Und wer echt NUR die Überschrift nimmt und damit dann eine Meinung bildet und "hausieren" geht, der wird auf Dauer eh nicht ernst genommen. 



> Das stimmt, es hätte mit der Überschrift auch noch schlimmer laufen können, aber schlimmer geht meistens immer. Ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Überschrift Unwahrheiten vermittelt, weil sie eben wichtige Fakten auslässt.


 in einer Überschrift kannst du aber in SO einem Fall unmöglich alle Fakten unterbringen, zumal ja selbst bei Kenntnis der Fakten es Deutungsmöglichkeiten gibt, so dass es am Ende teilweise nicht mal Fakten sind    Denn Scherz oder nicht: viele finden es so oder so unter aller Sau, so dass eine nicht-verharmlosende Überschrift auch nicht passend wäre - da könnten wiederum andere "meckern", dass die Überschrift den Fall als "dummen Jungenscherz" verharmlost  

 Ich würde halt einfach nur sagen: vielleicht kann man es "neutraler" formulieren, aber der "Vorwurf", dass es absichtlich reißerisch oder "clickbait" gemacht wurde, finde ich ebenfalls unangebracht, da nun wirklich nicht erkennbar ist, dass man mit einer bewusst irreführenden Aussage für Aufsehen sorgen wollte, denn die Aussage beschreibt nun mal in Kurzform, was passiert ist. Dass man eine News eher "interessant" überschreibt, dürfte aber ja klar sein, das hat aber nix mit "clickbait" zu tun, da du dann JEDER News-Website bei so gut wie jeder News vorwerfen musst, und überhaupt Medium so was vorwerfen müsstest, sobald es irgendeine Art von übertriebener Aussage oder optischer "Werbung" gibt, durch die man aufmerksamer wird als wenn da ganz nüchtern zb bei einem Film nur stünde "Ein Actionfilm mit guten Schauspielern" oder bei ner Neuigkeit zu Battlefield "News zu einem Shooter" oder vor nem Lokal ein Schild steht "Hier gibt es was zu essen"  

 Was mich vor allem nervt ist die Tatsache, dass viele "clickbait"-Kritiker ja an sich einen Grundgedanken im Hinterkopf haben: "Die (also die Redakteure, und zwar in jeder Sparte) wollen doch nur Geld verdienen und sonst nix, und nur deswegen bieten die diese News an UND machen dazu noch ne krasse Überschrift!" -  und allein das nervt schon... als ob "die" nicht daran interessiert wären, dass die Inhalte für möglichst viele Leser interessant UND auch gut und informativ sind, selbst wenn ab und an auch ein irrelevanter Artikel dabei sein sollte, bei dem man vlt denken mag "der sollte nun echt nur Neugierige anlocken".


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Januar 2017)

Sorry hier gibt es nicht viel zu diskutieren.

Die Überschrift ist absichtlich extrem reißerisch geschrieben und aus dem Kontext gerissen.
Das ist Clickbait vom feinsten und in diesem Zusammenhang sogar extrem unter der Gürtellinie weil hier etwas jemanden  angehängt wird was er nicht getan hat.

Niemand sagt etwas gegen neugierige Überschriften aber wenn die Überschrift etwas völlig anderes andeutet als das was tatsächlich passiert ist, dann ist sowas nur noch peinlich  und schlichtweg eine Lüge.
Niemand erwartet eine Überschrift wo der ganze Inhalt perfekt  dargestellt wird, aber eine Lüge zu verbreiten und den Inhalt aus dem Kontext zu reißen und vor allem das Wort "Volksverhetzung" einzusetzen ist peinlich.

Das ist  ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie man mit allen Mitteln gerne Aufmerksamkeit erregen möchte und mit gleichen Mitteln arbeitet z.B. die Bild.

Man hätte auch schreiben können "Pewdiepie  testet die Grenzen von einem Online Service aus" denn nix anderes hat er auch getan.. 
Entweder man möchte über Dinge berichten oder man  reißt sie aus dem Kontext - hier hat man sich für das zweite entschieden weil mehr Leute drauf klicken werden und man hat diese Lüge in Kauf genommen um es mit dem Wort
"Volksverhetzung" rechtfertigen zu wollen.

Nein. Es ist einfach nur falsch und es ist gefährlich was hier gemacht wird weil hier schlichtweg mit der Überschrift gelogen wurde und etwas völlig anderes angedeutet hat.


----------



## Heartpiercer (17. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar gibt es die, aber ich denke, dass die auch mit einer exakteren Überschrift keine andere Meinung zu der News entwickeln würden. Und wer echt NUR die Überschrift nimmt und damit dann eine Meinung bildet und "hausieren" geht, der wird auf Dauer eh nicht ernst genommen.



Also hast du nichts gegen reißerische Schlagzeilen und Methoden von etwa der BILD-Zeitung?



Herbboy schrieb:


> in einer Überschrift kannst du aber in SO einem Fall unmöglich alle Fakten unterbringen, zumal ja selbst bei Kenntnis der Fakten es Deutungsmöglichkeiten gibt, so dass es am Ende teilweise nicht mal Fakten sind  Denn Scherz oder nicht: viele finden es so oder so unter aller Sau, so dass eine nicht-verharmlosende Überschrift auch nicht passend wäre - da könnten wiederum andere "meckern", dass die Überschrift den Fall als "dummen Jungenscherz" verharmlost



Es sollen auch nicht alle Fakten untergebracht werden, das habe ich explizit gesagt: "Natürlich kann man nicht alle wichtigen Fakten immer in die Überschrift bringen. Wenn das ginge, sollte man sich auch fragen, ob das Thema überhaupt einen Artikel bei so wenig Informationen wert ist. Aber Tatsachen zu verdrehen ist für mich definitiv keine Alternative. Ich bin kein Redakteur, aber besser wäre in meinen Augen etwas, das klarstellt, dass es sich bei der Situation um einen nicht ernst gemeinten Scherz handelt. Kritisieren darf man das selbstverständlich trotzdem."

Wenn andere meckern, dass die Bezeichnung "Scherz" eine Verhamlosung sei, dann sind sie schlichtweg im Unrecht, denn die Aktion war ein Scherz von PewDiePie, der ausdrücklich nicht ernst zu nehmen ist, das ist Fakt. Ich wiederhole mich, jeder hat das Recht, diesen Scherz zu kritisieren, aber ein Scherz bleibt es in jedem Fall, ob angebracht oder nicht.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde halt einfach nur sagen: vielleicht kann man es "neutraler" formulieren, aber der "Vorwurf", dass es absichtlich reißerisch oder "clickbait" gemacht wurde, finde ich ebenfalls unangebracht, da nun wirklich nicht erkennbar ist, dass man mit einer bewusst irreführenden Aussage für Aufsehen sorgen wollte, denn die Aussage beschreibt nun mal in Kurzform, was passiert ist. Dass man eine News eher "interessant" überschreibt, dürfte aber ja klar sein, das hat aber nix mit "clickbait" zu tun, da du dann JEDER News-Website bei so gut wie jeder News vorwerfen musst, und überhaupt Medium so was vorwerfen müsstest, sobald es irgendeine Art von übertriebener Aussage oder optischer "Werbung" gibt, durch die man aufmerksamer wird als wenn da ganz nüchtern zb bei einem Film nur stünde "Ein Actionfilm mit guten Schauspielern" oder bei ner Neuigkeit zu Battlefield "News zu einem Shooter" oder vor nem Lokal ein Schild steht "Hier gibt es was zu essen"  .



Wie gesagt, ich erwarte keine langweilige, vollkommen neutrale Überschrift. Was ich erwarte, ist, dass nichts aus dem Kontext gerissen wird, sodass etwas ganz anders vermittelt wird, als es eigentlich ist. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich vor allem nervt ist die Tatsache, dass viele "clickbait"-Kritiker ja an sich einen Grundgedanken im Hinterkopf haben: "Die (also die Redakteure, und zwar in jeder Sparte) wollen doch nur Geld verdienen und sonst nix, und nur deswegen bieten die diese News an UND machen dazu noch ne krasse Überschrift!" - und allein das nervt schon... als ob "die" nicht daran interessiert wären, dass die Inhalte für möglichst viele Leser interessant UND auch gut und informativ sind, selbst wenn ab und an auch ein irrelevanter Artikel dabei sein sollte, bei dem man vlt denken mag "der sollte nun echt nur Neugierige anlocken".



Ich habe den Redakteuren niemals etwas unterstellt, was nicht heißen soll, dass mir diese Art von Artikel gefällt, das tut es nicht. Aus diesem Grund äußere ich meine Kritik. Selbstverständlich ist nicht jeder Artikel für jeden relevant und interessant, das kann man auch gar nicht erwarten, und dass daher versucht wird, Artikel für möglichst viele Personen interessant zu präsentieren, ist auch überhaupt nichts Falsches. Falsch wird es erst bei den besagten Methoden, die ich glaube ich nicht noch einmal wiederholen muss.


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Januar 2017)

Pewdiepie hat dazu übrigens noch ein Antwort-Video gepostet heute. Verstehe seinen Ärger mit den Medien durchaus, auch wenn ich nach wie vor finde, dass das mit dem Schild zu extrem war. 
Trotzdem ist es ziemlich amüsant zu sehen auf was sich die Medien in Bezug auf ihn immer wieder stürzen. Haben Seiten wie PCGames, Verge, etc. mal darüber berichtet, dass er in den letzten Jahren mehr als 2 Millionen für den guten Zweck gesammelt hat und jedes Jahr Charity-Events macht? Aber wehe er sagt mal ein falsches Wort


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2017)

Heartpiercer schrieb:


> Also hast du nichts gegen reißerische Schlagzeilen und Methoden von etwa der BILD-Zeitung?


 nein, meine Antwort bezog sich nur darauf, dass selbst dann, wenn die Bild "hochseriöse" Schlagzeilen hätte, es genug dumme Leute gibt die News missverstehen oder sich einen falschen Kern daraus herauspicken, aber dass solche Leute meistens irrelevant sind und mit ihrer falschen Auffassung niemandem schaden. 




> Es sollen auch nicht alle Fakten untergebracht werden, das habe ich explizit gesagt: "Natürlich kann man nicht alle wichtigen Fakten immer in die Überschrift bringen. Wenn das ginge, sollte man sich auch fragen, ob das Thema überhaupt einen Artikel bei so wenig Informationen wert ist. Aber Tatsachen zu verdrehen ist für mich definitiv keine Alternative.


 was wird denn da bitte verdreht? ^^  Da steht, was er gemacht hat, und im Artikel dann die Details, so dass sich jeder seine Meinung dazu bilden kann, ob es nun ein Scherz war und wenn ja: ob nicht allein die Tatsache DASS er Leute "volkverhetzend" durch die Gegend laufen ließ ein absolutes NoGo ist. Wenn jetzt ein Journalist z.b. Kinderpornos anbietet, nur um zu schauen, ob die einer kauft, und dann kauft sie einer, dann ist das auch nicht o.k. - und auch da wäre dann eine Schlagzeile "Journalist verkaufte Kinderpornos" völlig in Ordnung, nicht Tatsachen verdrehend und schon gar nicht reißerisch wie eine Bild-Schlagzeile ^^  

Natürlich wird das Negative an der Aktion dann als "Aufhänger" genommen, weil die Redaktion die Aktion ja eben NICHT gut findet. Wenn Köln in Mainz 0:6 verliert durch nen Hattrick von Muto, dann steht hier in Köln "Schwarzer Tag in Mainz - Muto bricht Köln das Genick", und zwar ohne dass Muto was böses getan hat.  Und in Mainz steht "Mit Superleistung zum Kantersieg - Muto der Held des Tages!" - die Überschrift hängt halt oft auch etwas von der Sichtweise ab. Die normalen Tageszeitungen schreiben "nur noch 300 Flüchtlinge pro Tag an den deutschen Erstaufnahmestellen", die AfD-Pressestelle "immer noch jeden Tag 300 neue Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland"  usw.  



> Ich bin kein Redakteur, aber besser wäre in meinen Augen etwas, das klarstellt, dass es sich bei der Situation um einen nicht ernst gemeinten Scherz handelt. Kritisieren darf man das selbstverständlich trotzdem.


 Das, was in der Überschrift noch mehrere mögliche Szenarien ergeben kann, wird ja dann im Artikel klargestellt. Wo ist denn überhaupt das Problem? Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass da nun Leute, deren Meinung auch relevant ist, NUR die Schlagzeile lesen und nun freudig rumerzählen "PewDiePie ist ein Antisemit!", oder dass Leute erschrocken auf den Artikel klicken und beim Lesen des Artikels dann enttäuscht sind, dass deren vlt. zuerst geschockte Szenario über das Ereignis entschärft wird, oder wo ist das Problem? Ich versteht es ehrlich gesagt nicht. 




> Wenn andere meckern, dass die Bezeichnung "Scherz" eine Verhamlosung sei, dann sind sie schlichtweg im Unrecht, denn die Aktion war ein Scherz von PewDiePie, der ausdrücklich nicht ernst zu nehmen ist, das ist Fakt.


 Nicht die "Bezeichnung" Scherz würde man kritisieren, aber wenn in der Überschrift schon von einem Scherz die Rede ist und man in der Kürze der Worte nicht klarmachen kann, dass man NICHT meint "nur ein Scherz", könnte man durchaus sagen, dass das zu harmlos formuliert sei. Und wenn du es wiederum ausführlicher machst, hast du irgendwann nicht mehr nur eine "Überschrift", sondern eine komplette Einleitung... 

 Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer, da hätte man es vlt anders formuliert, wenn man ahnt, dass so viele Leute die Überschrift irreführend finden und nicht in der Lage sind zu merken, dass hinter dem Satz mit den Fakten viele mögliche Gründe liegen können. Aber sachlich gesehen finde ich die Überschrift überhaupt  nicht "Tatsachen verdrehend" und schon gar nicht reißerisch - was soll denn daran reißerisch sein? Der Satz ist total nüchtern formuliert und beschreibt, was passiert ist. Da verstehe ich auch doomkeeper echt Null. Wenn da stünde "Riesenskandal um YouTube-Star: PewDiePie dreht komplett durch - ist er ein Volksverhetzer und Antisemit?" oder so, DAS wäre Tatsachen verdrehend und reißerisch.  




> Ich wiederhole mich, jeder hat das Recht, diesen Scherz zu kritisieren, aber ein Scherz bleibt es in jedem Fall, ob angebracht oder nicht.


  Du weißt doch genau, was ich mit dem Beispiel meinte... sobald du in der Überschrift was von "Scherz" schreiben würdest, würden andere Leute wiederum sagen, dass diese Überschrift viel zu harmlos sei, weil es vielleicht nach "nur ein Scherz - hahaha!" klingt. Ob die damit Recht haben, steht dabei gar nicht zur Debatte. Aber wenn Leute die Überschrift HIER "Tatsachen verdrehend" finden, dann wird 100pro auch andere Leute allein das Worrt "Scherz" stören, weil sie es als Verharmlosung deuten.  



> Wie gesagt, ich erwarte keine langweilige, vollkommen neutrale Überschrift. Was ich erwarte, ist, dass nichts aus dem Kontext gerissen wird, sodass etwas ganz anders vermittelt wird, als es eigentlich ist.


 Das sehe ich eben überhaupt nicht so - dann hast du eine völlig andere Wahrnehmung, da kann man nichts machen. ich hätte ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich zb nen News-Blog oder so hätte, eine sehr ähnliche Formulierung verwendet OHNE damit auch nur den Hauch von "Verdrehen" oder gar "clickbait" als Hintergedanken zu haben. 

 Selbst wenn PewDiePie selber Jude wäre und zB vor der iranischen Botschaft als Protestaktion eine Demo veranstaltet hätte, bei der er auch einige bezahlte Leute mit absichtlich provokativ antisemitischen Plakaten rumlaufen zu laufen, um die Iraner an den Pranger zu stellen, wäre die Überschrift "PewDiePie bezahlt Leute für volksverhetzende Plakate" oder so was IMHO passend, wenn ich seine Aktion kritisieren will - und das ist ja der Fall, denn der "Scherz" ist nun mal daneben. WENN man genug Platz hat, schreibt man halt noch "für eine Protestaktion" dazu, aber ob das was nutzt? Oder "für eine satiritsch gemeinte Protestaktion"...? Selbst dann wird es viele Leute geben, die das in den falschen Hals bekommen und denken, man würde PewDiePie Antisemitismus vorwerfen und nicht nur Dummheit, so eine Aktion wirklich zu machen.

Wenn man die Aktion super findet, schreibt man natürlich "PewDiePie: Protest gegen Antisemiten mit ironischem Judenhass", aber die Aktion wird ja eben NICHT gelobt, sondern kritisiert. Da darf, nein: MUSS man vor allem das schon in der Überschrift nennen, was daneben war.




> Ich habe den Redakteuren niemals etwas unterstellt, was nicht heißen soll, dass mir diese Art von Artikel gefällt, das tut es nicht. .


 ich redete nicht von Dir, sondern allgemein von den Flachnasen, die echt bei JEDEM Scheiß direkt antanzen "clickbait clickbait blablabla!!!", nur weil sie DIESE eine News eigentlich uninteressant finden und trotzdem drauf klickten... 


@XNomAnorx: ich hab keinen separaten Charity-Artikel gefunden, aber hier steht zB auch was darüber, dass er sich sehr engagiert inkl der einen großen Aktion http://www.pcgames.de/Youtube-Thema-163920/News/PewDiePie-Verdienst-1163950/


----------



## Alreech (17. Januar 2017)

HelmutBauer schrieb:


> Und du denkst nicht, dass Erdogans Reaktion darauf ein bißchen Übertrieben war? Darüber hinaus macht es auch einen kleinen Unterschied, ob ich jemanden "Ziegenficker" nenne oder einer ganzen Volksgruppe den Tod wünsche!


Ein Troll will ja eine übertriebene Reaktion erzielen. Bei Böhermann ist zwar jetzt erstmal Essig mit Türkeiurlaub, dafür hat er Erdogan zu seiner Lolcow gemacht.

PewPews Aktion ist dagegen unterste Trollschublade.
Das Opfer reagiert nicht auf die Provokation (die sind vom Kinderfernsehprogramm der Hamas härteres gewöhnt), und das die Botschaft wirklich als Video gepostet wird überrascht nicht wirklich. Hat jemand von so einem Service erwartet das sie wirklich die Botschaft prüfen ?

Im übrigen sind nicht einmal wir Deutschen so hart. 
Wenn man z.B. einen Brandanschlag auf eine Synagoge verübt um auf den Gaza-Konflikt hinzuweisen ist das keine antisemtische Tat.
Wuppertal: Bewährungsstrafen für Brandanschlag auf Synagoge | Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


----------



## LeifIsStrange (17. Januar 2017)

Meine Fresse, das geht bis in die deutschen Medien?

Sind PC-Zeitschriften so verzweifelt, dass man sich über einen YouTuber beschwert, der NICHT genau das macht was alle anderen tun?  PewDiePie hat den Humor, der von Magazinen wie diesem hier bei GTA, Banjo Kazooie u.v.m. gelobt wird: schwarz, grenzwertig, direkt.
Es ist keine Frage, dass es bei PewDiePie nicht den Hauch einer rassistischen Orientierung gibt, dafür muss man nicht mal fünf seiner Videos sehen. Es ist unsinnig das hier so darzustellen; Ihr seid nicht die Computer Bild.



Überhaupt; Seit wann schreiben Magazine wie dieses denn über YouTube-Skandale??


----------



## suggysug (17. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich wollt ich mich nichts mehr dazu sagen, aber (OMG!) das Thema polarisiert richtig!
Ich finde hier machen sich es viele viel zu einfach in dem sie PewDiePie regelrecht lynchen!
Also halten wir mal fest, er hat auf einer Seite  Namens Fiverr, für bisschen Geld einen Scherz erlaubt womit JEDER vernünftige Mensch damit rechnet (auch er) das dies nie und nimmer Funktionieren kann und zu unser Überraschung gibt es doch Menschen da draußen die für Geld alles tun! 
Das der streich Dumm aussieht  ist klar, aber mal ehrlich er hat es bewusst gewählt weil er sicher nicht daran dachte das normal denkende Menschen darauf eingehen. Das hat er selber wiederholt und selbst das Titelbild des Videos unterstreicht es. 

Ich bin dankbar dafür. Denn wenn es Leute machen die es nicht zum Scherz machen wie PewDiePie kann das wesentlich schlimmer sein vor allem wenn sie sogar schlimmeres im Sinn haben. 
Es zeigt mir das Fiverr und Youtube deutlich versagt haben.
Die konsequente Reaktion wäre seitens Fiverr die Löschung des Accounts der 2 Idioten die skrupellos alles fürs Geld machen, sowie die  Löschung des Videos seitens Youtube gewesen
und mittlerweile ist fast eine Woche vergangen und nichts ist passiert.
PewDiePie selber sollte aus der Aktion lernen das naives Handeln nicht ein Freifahrtschein durchs Leben ist. Vermutlich wird er es nicht, was auch seine Art ist stetig seine Limits zu erweitern umd deshalb hab ich ja schon gepostet:
"Wer PewDiePie ernst nimmt kann nicht viel im Kopf haben. Das haben vermutlich die meisten Kinder mehr begriffen als so mancher Erwachsene."

Trotz allem war es gut das er es upgeloadet hat, es ist ein Mahnmal das niemand die Verantwortung übernehmen will wenn es schmutzig wird. Vor allem nicht die Firmen!


----------



## Triplezer0 (18. Januar 2017)

Schellnkoenig schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: sehe ich anders und wenn die Aktion von einem deutschen Youtuber käme, dann wäre der Aufschrei richtig groß gewesen.



Richtig. Er ist aber kein deutscher Youtuber. Das ganze ist eine dumme Idiotenaktion von jemandem der das Niveau eines 12 jährigen besitzt und in einem Land lebt in dem solche Sprüche keinerlei Gewicht haben.

Darum kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen und bleibe dabei, dass der Vorwurf der Volksverhetzung überzogen ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @XNomAnorx: ich hab keinen separaten Charity-Artikel gefunden, aber hier steht zB auch was darüber, dass er sich sehr engagiert inkl der einen großen Aktion Youtube: PewDiePie verdient 7,5 Millionen Dollar mit Let's Play-Videos



Das wird dann mal kurz eingeschoben, aber auch hier liegt der Fokus ja auch wieder klar darauf wie viel er im Jahr verdient. Das gibt halt Klicks. Positive Dinge werden wie in dem Beispiel höchstens als Randnotiz eingefügt. So zeichnen Medien eben dann ein Image, das viel schlechter ist, als er es eigentlich verdient. Ende letzten Jahres hat er zusammen mit anderen Youtubern in einem Charity Stream glaube ich wieder 1,5 Millionen für den guten Zweck gesammelt, da hat niemand drüber berichtet. Wobei das wohl ein generelles Problem in den Medien ist; positive Dinge generieren eben nicht so viele Klicks.


----------



## suggysug (18. Januar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das wird dann mal kurz eingeschoben, aber auch hier liegt der Fokus ja auch wieder klar darauf wie viel er im Jahr verdient. Das gibt halt Klicks. Positive Dinge werden wie in dem Beispiel höchstens als Randnotiz eingefügt. So zeichnen Medien eben dann ein Image, das viel schlechter ist, als er es eigentlich verdient. Ende letzten Jahres hat er zusammen mit anderen Youtubern in einem Charity Stream glaube ich wieder 1,5 Millionen für den guten Zweck gesammelt, da hat niemand drüber berichtet. Wobei das wohl ein generelles Problem in den Medien ist; positive Dinge generieren eben nicht so viele Klicks.



Fakt ist er macht mehr aus seinen Geld, das ist  mehr als viele von sich behaupten können. Ob nun Alibimäsig oder nicht.
So Sätze wie hätte ich das Geld würde ich das auch tun-blabla nehm ich eh nicht ernst den wenn man sich die Durchschnittsneureichen ansieht zb Fußballer oder Filmstars ist es dennen in erster Linie wichtig ein vergoldeten Lamborghini  (als Beispiel) zu fahren als einen Teil mit Bedürftigen zu teilen.
Nur wenn mal das Management muggt kommen die in der Regel auf die Idee mal was zu spenden bzw ihre Popularität für ein Charityevent einzusetzen. 
(Klar nicht jeder Neureiche ist so aber der Großteil)

Es ändert zwar trotzdem nichts das Pewdiepie ein Idiot ist und die Juden-Aktion nicht sonderlich schlau ist, aber die Reue ist ehrlich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Die konsequente Reaktion wäre seitens Fiverr die Löschung des Accounts der 2 Idioten die skrupellos alles fürs Geld machen, sowie die  Löschung des Videos seitens Youtube gewesen
> und mittlerweile ist fast eine Woche vergangen und nichts ist passiert.



Die Fiverr-Accounts von Pewdiepie und den beiden Männern sind gelöscht worden. Da die beiden Männer, die das Schild hochgehalten haben, aber nur sehr gebrochenes Englisch sprechen und anscheinend überhaupt nicht in der Lage waren zu verstehen was auf dem Schild steht, finde ich nicht, dass man ihren Account sperren sollte. Das geht auch aus dem Video hervor was die beiden in der Zwischenzeit gepostet haben.


----------



## suggysug (18. Januar 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Fiverr-Accounts von Pewdiepie und den beiden Männern sind gelöscht worden. Da die beiden Männer, die das Schild hochgehalten haben, aber nur sehr gebrochenes Englisch sprechen und anscheinend überhaupt nicht in der Lage waren zu verstehen was auf dem Schild steht, finde ich nicht, dass man ihren Account sperren sollte. Das geht auch aus dem Video hervor was die beiden in der Zwischenzeit gepostet haben.




Nun dann nehme ich was Fiverr angeht meine Aussage zurück, YouTube aber hat mal wieder zu wenig gemacht!

Was die 2 angeht eine Sprachbarriere ist auch keine Ausrede, da man sich rein aus Interesse informieren sollte was man da von sich gibt.
Vorallem weil sie Zugang zum Internet haben. Vielleicht waren sie doch nicht skrupellos aber dafür noch dümmer als Pewdiepie selber.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Also halten wir mal fest, er hat auf einer Seite  Namens Fiverr, für bisschen Geld einen Scherz erlaubt womit JEDER vernünftige Mensch damit rechnet (auch er) das dies nie und nimmer Funktionieren kann und zu unser Überraschung gibt es doch Menschen da draußen die für Geld alles tun!
> Das der streich Dumm aussieht  ist klar, aber mal ehrlich er hat es bewusst gewählt weil er sicher nicht daran dachte das normal denkende Menschen darauf eingehen. Das hat er selber wiederholt und selbst das Titelbild des Videos unterstreicht es.


Oh süße Naivität, sei gegrüßt. Natürlich hat er gedacht das die das machen. Genauer gesagt sogar gewollt. Sonst hätte er die Nummer doch nicht gemacht. Was bringt es ihm denn wenn das Schild nicht gezeigt wird? Gar nichts, ergo war natürlich sein Ziel das es gezeigt wird.

 Hier spielen alle gerade einem Typen in die Hände der genau weiß wie man die Medien ausnutzt um Gespräch zu bleiben. Und keiner hat etwas gelernt daraus nach seiner letzten Aktion. 

Die einzig richtige Reaktion ist ihn zu ignorieren und gar nix zu veröffentlicht, wenn keiner auf den Unsinn eingeht gibt er ihn auch irgendwann auf.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Januar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Reaktion ist ihn zu ignorieren und gar nix zu veröffentlicht, wenn keiner auf den Unsinn eingeht gibt er ihn auch irgendwann auf.



This.

Kjellberg bzw. seine -nennen wir es- "Bühnenfigur" war, ist und bleibt solange eine billige Attention Whore, bis sich niemand mehr dafür interessiert.


----------



## suggysug (18. Januar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Oh süße Naivität, sei gegrüßt. Natürlich hat er gedacht das die das machen. Genauer gesagt sogar gewollt. Sonst hätte er die Nummer doch nicht gemacht. Was bringt es ihm denn wenn das Schild nicht gezeigt wird? Gar nichts, ergo war natürlich sein Ziel das es gezeigt wird.
> 
> Hier spielen alle gerade einem Typen in die Hände der genau weiß wie man die Medien ausnutzt um Gespräch zu bleiben. Und keiner hat etwas gelernt daraus nach seiner letzten Aktion.



Hat überhaupt nichts mit Naivität zu tun, nur mit einer Analyse der Reaktion der Community und Herrn Kjellberg.
Klar sollte dieses Video wie auch viele seiner Beiträge einschlagen.  Das hab ich zwar nicht erwähnt aber auch nicht bestritten. 
Aber.....
Ich bezweifel stark das er damit gerechnet hat. Er rechnet nie mit Konsequenzen wenn er was macht und 1 Jahr später erzählt er selber wie Sau Dumm es von ihm war. Er arbeitet in seinen Videos immer aus dem Bauch raus, schaltet öfters das Hirn aus und nebenbei ist das kein großes Geheimnis, man muss dafür nicht seine Videos schauen. Was ihn für mich zu einem Idioten macht trotz Alibicharity.

Und Nein es ist auch keine Entschuldigung, 
es gibt nur einen Unterschied ob ich toternst sag das alle Affen der Welt schwul sind oder mir drüber ein Scherz erlaub (auch wenn er keiner ist). 
Den das eine denkt man und das andere ist blödes daher gerede. 
In der Regel schützt es nicht vor Strafe egal ob man den Unterschied kennt oder nicht dennoch sollte man alle Aspekte bedenken.
Bevor man ihm zum Rassisten abstempeln wies manche in den Kommentaren hier tun und vorallem die Schweden mitzuverurteilen das sie alle genauso denken ist das aller Letzte.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Reaktion ist ihn zu ignorieren und gar nix zu veröffentlicht, wenn keiner auf den Unsinn eingeht gibt er ihn auch irgendwann auf.


In dieser Welt??? Wo die Magazine wie die Geier um ein Kadaver kreisen und grade wenn es um sowas geht? Schwer vorstellbar. Auch wenn du im edlen Sinne recht hast.
Letzten Endes möchte ich auf einer Spieleseite über Spiele lesen und nicht irgendwelche Kritiken über Youtuber die ohnehin kaum noch Spiele spielen.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kjellberg bzw. seine -nennen wir es- "Bühnenfigur" war, ist und bleibt solange eine billige Attention Whore, bis sich niemand mehr dafür interessiert.



Das stimmt aber...
Es wird immer Trottel auf Onlineplattformen geben, aktuell ist  Kjellberg führend, irgendwann wird einer kommen der noch dümmer ist als er und ihn ablöst.

Es ist wie im Mittelalter so lange der Gaukler den König erheitert hat war alles ok. Wurde er langsam unlustig oder traten bessere Gaukler hervor wurde er geköpft.
Auf YouTube (Bzw eigentlich sogar in den Medien) sind die Zuschauer die Könige und Leute wie Pewdiepie  der Gaukler. Aktuell läufts gut für ihn aber es warten viele um sein Platz einzunehmen.

PS: bevor jetzt irgendwer es Falsch versteht, Nein nicht jeder Youtuber ist ein Gaukler :p und fast alle sind wesentlich schlauer solche Aktionen nicht zu machen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt nichts mit Naivität zu tun, nur mit einer Analyse der Reaktion der Community und Herrn Kjellberg.
> Klar sollte dieses Video wie auch viele seiner Beiträge einschlagen.  Das hab ich zwar nicht erwähnt aber auch nicht bestritten.
> Aber.....
> Ich bezweifel stark das er damit gerechnet hat. Er rechnet nie mit Konsequenzen wenn er was macht und 1 Jahr später erzählt er selber wie Sau Dumm es von ihm war. Er arbeitet in seinen Videos immer aus dem Bauch raus, schaltet öfters das Hirn aus und nebenbei ist das kein großes Geheimnis, man muss dafür nicht seine Videos schauen. Was ihn für mich zu einem Idioten macht trotz Alibicharity.
> ...


Schade auch, du hattest die Chance zu beweisen das du nicht naiv bist und auf ihn reinfällst, aber schon im zweiten Absatz hast du sie vertan.

Du fällst wunderbar auf seinen Charakter herein den er spielt um genau solche Leute wie dich anzulocken. Glaubst du ernsthaft der verdient Millionen damit das er Dummheiten macht deren Konsequenzen er nicht bedenkt und die er nachher bereut? Dann hast du dich wirklich noch nicht mit der Medienbranche beschäftigt und wie sie funktioniert.

Spätestens seit seiner "ich lösche meinen Kanal Aktion" sollte es jeder mit ein bisschen Restverstand mitbekommen haben das er alles macht um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen, was hilft da wohl besser als ein kleines "Skandälchen". Denn wie heißt es so schön in der Medienbranche: "Only bad news are good news."

Hier mal ein kleiner Artikel für dich, vielleicht verstehst du das Konzept dann, vor allen die letzten beiden Absätze sind wichtig:

Medienpsychologie: Bad news are good news


----------



## suggysug (19. Januar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Schade auch, du hattest die Chance zu beweisen das du nicht naiv bist und auf ihn reinfällst, aber schon im zweiten Absatz hast du sie vertan.
> 
> Du fällst wunderbar auf seinen Charakter herein den er spielt um genau solche Leute wie dich anzulocken. Glaubst du ernsthaft der verdient Millionen damit das er Dummheiten macht deren Konsequenzen er nicht bedenkt und die er nachher bereut? Dann hast du dich wirklich noch nicht mit der Medienbranche beschäftigt und wie sie funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Ich hab weder Lust noch Zeit dir irgendwas zu beweisen(nix für ungut aber so wichtig bist du noch das Thema mir auch nicht) so wie andere auch vertrete ich eine Meinung und ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht mit dir über den Unterschied von naive Ansichten diskutieren. Nur eins vorweg kehr vor deinen eigenen Garten was Naivität angeht.

In einer Diskussion zu einem Thema wie diesem wird es nie eine Meinung geben und nur weil du dich in etwas verbissen hast oder es so interpretierst heißt es nicht das es richtig ist. 

Somit werde ich mich auch aus dem Topic verabschieden, denn das ganze führt zu nichts.


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich hab weder Lust noch Zeit dir irgendwas zu beweisen(nix für ungut aber so wichtig bist du noch das Thema mir auch nicht) so wie andere auch vertrete ich eine Meinung und ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht mit dir über den Unterschied von naive Ansichten diskutieren. Nur eins vorweg kehr vor deinen eigenen Garten was Naivität angeht.
> 
> In einer Diskussion zu einem Thema wie diesem wird es nie eine Meinung geben und nur weil du dich in etwas verbissen hast oder es so interpretierst heißt es nicht das es richtig ist.
> 
> Somit werde ich mich auch aus dem Topic verabschieden, denn das ganze führt zu nichts.


Ah der Versuch sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen mit
- das Thema ist mir nicht wichtig genug (dafür hast du aber schön lange diskutiert für, ergo die Aussage ist Unsinn)
- der Klügere gibt nach (blöd nur das du keine Argumente angebracht hast dafür und einfach die Biege machst)

Fassen wie also kurz zusammen:

Du hast gerade erkannt das ich recht habe und du auf ihn reingefallen bist, bist aber zu stolz das zuzugeben und machst schnell die Biege um vermeintlich das Gesicht zu wahren.

Schade auch, du hast wieder eine Chance verpasst.


----------



## suggysug (19. Januar 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ah der Versuch sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen mit
> - das Thema ist mir nicht wichtig genug (dafür hast du aber schön lange diskutiert für, ergo die Aussage ist Unsinn)
> - der Klügere gibt nach (blöd nur das du keine Argumente angebracht hast dafür und einfach die Biege machst)
> 
> ...



Wenn du meinst..., ist aber nicht das erste mal in diesem Topic das du dir was reininterpretierst.
Wo du hier eine Chance siehst sehe ich eine Sackgasse. 
Wir können das weiterführen und kommen am Ende zu nichts. 
Daher lass gut sein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst..., ist aber nicht das erste mal in diesem Topic das du dir was reininterpretierst.
> Wo du hier eine Chance siehst sehe ich eine Sackgasse.
> Wir können das weiterführen und kommen am Ende zu nichts.
> Daher lass gut sein.


Ich dachte ich und das Thema wären dir nicht wichtig.

So widersprechen sich Worte und Taten und du offenbarst dich ungewollt.

Du reitest dich immer weiter rein, lass du es also lieber.


----------



## Frullo (20. Januar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst..., ist aber nicht das erste mal in diesem Topic das du dir was reininterpretierst.
> Wo du hier eine Chance siehst sehe ich eine Sackgasse.
> Wir können das weiterführen und kommen am Ende zu nichts.
> Daher lass gut sein.





SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich und das Thema wären dir nicht wichtig.
> 
> So widersprechen sich Worte und Taten und du offenbarst dich ungewollt.
> 
> Du reitest dich immer weiter rein, lass du es also lieber.



Was, Ihr spielt das "Wer hat das letzte Wort" Spiel ohne mich?!?? Ich will auch mitspielen!! Ich will es haben!!! ICH!!!!


----------



## knarfe1000 (20. Januar 2017)

Nein, ICH!! Ätsch!


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQfOdt-9vD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SGDrDeath (20. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was, Ihr spielt das "Wer hat das letzte Wort" Spiel ohne mich?!?? Ich will auch mitspielen!! Ich will es haben!!! ICH!!!!


Spielen ist zwar richtig, aber ich für ihn vor ohne das er es merkt. Ich werf Stöckchen und er rennt wie ein Hund hinterher obwohl er behauptet er macht das nicht


----------



## mike-666 (20. Januar 2017)

Ich kenne diesen Herrn K. erst seit dem Ihr über ihn berichtet habt!
Aber ich scheine nichts verpasst zu haben ^^


----------

